# individuelle php.ini



## xwsnet (2. Dez. 2007)

Guten morgen alle zusammen,

ich habe in der letzten Zeit viel ausprobiert, wie ich für meine bisher bestehenden Kunden für jeden eine individuelle PHP.ini erstellen kann. Da ich einen Freehostingdienst betreibe habe ich auch ein paar mehr Kunden auf dem Server. Ich möchte also nicht für alle 300 Kunden die Apache Direktive per Hand eingeben.
Die php.ini`s liegen alle unter /var/www/web10/web/phpini/phpini/webID/ und werden über den Aufruf eines php-scripts automatisch aus einer Datenbank generiert. Dadruch gibt es für jedes Web einen eigenen Ordner mit der PHP.ini.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit, das automatisiert zu erstellen, dass in die Datenbank von ISPConfig in das Feld für die Apache Direktives ein entsprechender Eintrag gemacht wird? UNd übernimmt ISPConfig das auch? Oder ist das eher "gefährlich"?

mfg

//ich habe noch etwas vergessen! Und zwar möchte ich natürlich, dass die APache Direktive automatisch angelegt wird. Wie kann ich das eintragen, dass die jeweilige WebID eingesetzt wird?


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2007)

Da wirst Du etwas programmieren müssen. Bau den notwendigen Code um das Datenbank-Feld zu aktualisieren am besten in der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/classes/ispconfig_isp_web.lib.php in die Funktion web_insert ein.


----------



## xwsnet (2. Dez. 2007)

Guten Abend,
danke für die Antwort. Werden auch die bestehenden Webs dann aktualisiert? Ich dachte eher an so etwas, wie die einträge in die Datenbank zu machen. Vielleicht auch über ein Script. 
Werden diese Einträge dann übernommen oder verwirft ISPConfig das dann?


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2007)

Wie gesagt, ich würde Dir genau das empfehlen, was ich oben gepostet habe. Wenn Du es direkt in der Datenbank machen möchtest, musst Du Dich auch um die Aktualisierung der Dateien kümmern und den Event für die Aktualisierung auf der Shell anstoßen.


----------



## xwsnet (2. Dez. 2007)

Ok, dann werde ich da mal nachgucken... 
Gibt es eine art Variable für die WebID?


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2007)

> Gibt es eine art Variable für die WebID?


Ja, die heißt $doc_id und ist in der web_insert und web_update Funktion gesetzt.


----------

